# Brain tanning class at SGTP ???



## TNGIRL (Jun 16, 2014)

LEARN HOW TO TAN A DEERSKIN

ANNOUNCING WAYS OF THE ANCESTORS
BRAINTAN BUCKSKIN CLASS

BRAINTANNING IS AN AGE-OLD PROCESS PRACTICED BY PRIMITIVE CULTURES IN ALL PARTS OF THE WORLD. FOR THOUSANDS OF YEARS OUR ANCESTORS HAVE USED THE BRAINS OF THE DEER TO PRODUCE LEATHER

NOW YOU CAN LEARN HOW TO TURN THAT BLOODY DEERSKIN INTO A SOFT LUXURIOUS PIECE OF BUCKSKIN – PERFECT FOR CLOTHING, MOCCASINS, BAGS, AND CONTAINERS!
WE WILL PROVIDE ALL HIDES, TOOLS, MATERIALS, BRAINS, ETC....EVERYTHING YOU NEED TO TAN THE HIDE. YOU JUST NEED TO BRING A DESIRE TO LEARN AND BE READY TO WORK.

THIS 2 DAY CLASS WILL TAKE YOU THROUGH THE ENTIRE TANNING PROCESS. SATURDAY WILL BE SPENT SCRAPING OFF THE MEAT AND FAT FROM THE FLESH SIDE AND THE HAIR AND GRAIN LAYER OFF THE OUTSIDE OF THE HIDE. THEN THE HIDE WILL BE RINSED OVERNIGHT.
SUNDAY WE'LL SOAK THE HIDES IN A DEER BRAIN SOLUTION, STRETCH THE HIDES DRY, THEN SMOKE THEM OVER A SMOKY BED OF COALS TO GIVE THEM THE NICE BROWN COLOR!

EACH PERSON WILL TAKE HOME THEIR FINISHED TANNED HIDE

There is a cost and a deposit amount to hold your spot; please pm for more details. There will also be a list of some articles that you will need to bring with you, otherwise everything you need will be supplied. Thanks!!!!!

MINIMUM:6 PERSONS MAXIMUM: 10 PERSONS

This is a class to be held at SGTP (looks like we'll make it just fine!!!!!) please let me, Jeff Hampton, Donnie Poole or Trefer(Richie Taylor) know if you are interested in this class.

See below for current flyer with plenty of info on it!!!!!! any more questions or for an address to send deposit please pm me (TNGIRL) looking forward to this class!!!!!   held rain or shine!!!!


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 17, 2014)

Richie is a great instructor and has many satisfied students.


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 18, 2014)

chehawknapper said:


> Richie is a great instructor and has many satisfied students.



yes he is , you are right as rain ....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks Ben and Andy.... I am tickled as to the response so far!!!!!  keep those pm's coming to me or Jeff.... right now the date is getting closer to being confirmed.....


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 18, 2014)

be prepared for a lil labor involved but there is so much fun going on while your learning it was no problem ..

Richie is a great guy and am proud to call him a friend ...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 18, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> be prepared for a lil labor involved but there is so much fun going on while your learning it was no problem ..
> 
> Richie is a great guy and am proud to call him a friend ...



I expect the labor.... just fleshing out the hide will be so much work!!!!! I'll have to rest sometimes I am sure!!!!!


----------



## chehawknapper (Jun 18, 2014)

In every class  that I ever taught, there comes a time during the breaking process when the wet, clammy brained skin starts to dry out and become soft and fluffy. At that point every student forgets about any and all labor up to that point. That is when the grins begin and there is renewed energy. Enjoy the journey.


----------



## Crakajak (Jun 19, 2014)

Where is SGTP?


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 19, 2014)

Crakajak said:


> Where is SGTP?



Ellaville, GA


----------



## dpoole (Jun 19, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> yes he is , you are right as rain ....



You have taken the class already,but you could come spend the weekend with us


----------



## Bill Mc (Jun 20, 2014)

It's a great class.

Never more will throw away those deer skins.


----------



## dpoole (Jun 22, 2014)

limited number of openings available. If interested you need to sign up as soon as possible . not many openings left. First come first serve.


----------



## trial&error (Jun 22, 2014)

Interested, just can't plan  this far out.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks ya'll for the positive responses!!!!  If you need to know details of deposit and my address to mail to pm me please.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 23, 2014)

Right now I have 10 that say they plan on coming and are sending the deposit in....once I get their deposits, I will talk names for "maybes" incase there are some that are unable to make it. We aim to make ya'll Happy!!!!!   just let me know!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 24, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> Right now I have 9 that say they plan on coming and are sending the deposit in....once I get 10 plus their deposits, I will talk names for maybes encase there are some that are unable to make it. We aim to make ya'll Happy!!!!!



looks like Wendel has been helpin you spell


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 25, 2014)

dpoole said:


> looks like Wendel has been helpin you spell



HUSH UP......


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 25, 2014)

dpoole said:


> looks like Wendel has been helpin you spell



waspers


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 25, 2014)

Jake Allen said:


> waspers



you toooooo.........hush up!


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 25, 2014)

who has the crackers when we need em ....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 26, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> who has the crackers when we need em ....



I do.....


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 26, 2014)

TNGIRL said:


> I do.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 28, 2014)

I now have 10 happy folks signed up.....once  I receive their deposits this thing is about complete !!!! 
Then I need to keep a list of anyone that would like to be called just encase someone has to drop out. thanks ya'll!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 8, 2014)

I have 5 deposits in already (2 actually paid in full for the class) so looking for the rest when possible, let me know.  I know 2 are gonna pay at the next SGTP gathering.....


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 11, 2014)

I've deposited the checks that I have received up to now.....let me know when you plan to send me a deposit....thanks!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jul 25, 2014)

What to bring for the class, sent from Richie.......
Hey Tomi, the short list of what to bring is: folding chair, lock blade pocket knife or small sheath knife, hand towel, cooler with drinks/snacks. I don't know what y'all are offering for meals and lodging, but if they're camping of course they'll need whatever camping gear, and food for themselves for the weekend. That's about it. I will have new fleshing blades, pumice stones, and copies of Matt Richards "Deerskins into Buckskins" available for purchase if anyone's interested.


thanks to all that's gonna make this happen!!!!


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 26, 2014)

You forgot to mention, "elbow grease"


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 6, 2015)

getting closer folks!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jan 30, 2015)

Everything is coming together for our class on the 14th. Hopefully the weather will be good. Everyone is invited to come and watch our class, ask questions....and if I get tired and worn out(cause I am old) then maybe you can scrap or twist for me some too!!! lol looking forward to it!

If you have signed up for this class(you know who you are) then don't forget your supplies and we'll see you there!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 1, 2015)

We have our 20 or so three d target course set also, come shoot your bows, or better yet make you a bow if you have been wanting to,  A good time to be had by all.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 6, 2015)

We should have hot water available at SGTP by the time the brain tan class is due.


----------



## Trefer (Feb 6, 2015)

This time next week everything should be set up and ready to start scraping some hides!! Really looking forward to getting started!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 7, 2015)

We now have hot running water at SGTP !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bill Mc (Feb 9, 2015)

I think some good warm waterproof gloves might be in order for all of those "grainers"

Looks like it might be a little chilly in the AM.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 9, 2015)

thanks Bill, good idea. In Ellaville the temp warms up right quick!!!
I have a class member that hasn't gotten back in touch with me, I have left 2 messages on his cell, Casey if you read this or anyone knows him, please remind him of the class,  starts 8 am Sat. ( Casey Martin aka Zaraspook04 from Waycross, GA. want to do all I can to get back in touch with him.....)
Thanks!


----------



## bam_bam (Feb 9, 2015)

see yall friday


----------



## dpoole (Feb 10, 2015)

We now have a working heater in the kitchen. Thanks Dennis and Pee Paw.


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Feb 10, 2015)

My son and I won't be able to get there until around 8 pm Friday. Will that be ok or should we just plan on coming in Saturday morning?  We are planning on camping.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 11, 2015)

Benjie Boswell said:


> My son and I won't be able to get there until around 8 pm Friday. Will that be ok or should we just plan on coming in Saturday morning?  We are planning on camping.



come on in anytime Benjie, there will be several there and we can help get you set up.  looking forward to it. (what is your sons name?)


----------



## Benjie Boswell (Feb 11, 2015)

His name is Walker. We're looking forward to it!


----------



## dpoole (Feb 12, 2015)

Plenty of fire wood cut and stacked for the weekend.


----------



## dpoole (Feb 16, 2015)

SGTP will meet on the first sat of march not the second AS USUAL. PLEASE PASS THE WORD.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 16, 2015)

I have added my pictures for this 2 day class to Bill Mc's thread of brain tan pictures...please go check them out!!!! We plan to hold this class again next year in Feb (2016) please contact myself or Donnie Poole for further interest ...thanks!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 17, 2015)

It has been decided and agreed that there will be a 2nd Brain Tan Class Instructed by Richie Taylor aka Trefer, next year at SGTP. Plans are being set on Feb 13 & 14, 2016. limited to 10 students....pm me or Donnie Poole if interested...more info to follow...


----------

